

Ask HN: Is it possible to 'shop without borders'? - guybrushT

Do you think friends&#x2F;strangers could bring stuff for you from abroad (given right incentive)?<p>The reason I am asking is because I am working on this - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yenbe-beta.appspot.com
======
phantom_oracle
Good Idea, but couple of problems you should address:

1) Food - this won't work. There are strict laws in place in some countries to
prevent people from bringing in food (and with good reason). Research this.
Ideally, you'd want food out

2) Trust - even with motivating factors, you're still going to get dodgy
people doing dodgy things with the service

3) Customs - here comes hell... If the traveller gets caught for bringing in
something very expensive and ends up in jail, whose fault is it?

Don't let my problems I've identified discourage you. It's a solid idea, just
address the problems and be on your way to the next airbnb

(remember me with 0,01% equity if you succeed :P)

------
guybrushT
I was thinking that to make this work:

1\. Exchange of favor - e.g. bring stuff and I will show you th city, concert
tickets etc. 2\. The buyer's card is authorized (not charged) and traveller
gets paid after the stuff is delivered. 3\. Pickup/dropoff points in a city
(ofcourse, doesn't scale) Do any of these mitigate concerns?

------
manvi
There are at least 2 startups on this idea with big funding coming this year
and there are some problems already mentioned that are hard to solve right
now. Also be aware that companies like amazon offer cheap products and
delivery. Taxes must be considered at the airport and many more.

------
konaseer
trust is the biggest issue. imagine drug smuggling inside an antique ordered
by your user.

